# Sorry for the time delay!



## GoblinKeeper (Sep 22, 2012)

Okay, here it is about a week after the last post...

The cheesecloth dried nicely, and has survived being manipulated, blued, and still looks great under blacklight.

The mannequin head has been hollowed out, given blue LED eyes, and fits nicely onto the armature and into the cheesecloth.

I am working on a light-weight foam "body" to "fill out" the cloth, and to provide skeletal fingers for the hands. Once it is all hooked up to the motor and the base, it should be ready to go. One FCG for Hallowe'en 2012...

Alvin the Axworthy Ghost is almost complete as well. The wheels and track are mounted to trees in the yard, the cemetery stones and grave pop ups are ready, and Alvin is drying nicely. Once he's finished, a test run is in order to let me know what I need to work on before the big day arrives.

So there is the update for today. More to come as events warrant. Hope everyone else is having as much fun preparing for the big day as I am!!!


----------

